# awesome place to buy wood on-line



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

i was home last weekend in portland oregon and stumbled upon a very good wood source. Its called Goby Walnut & Western Hardwoods (www.gobywalnut.com). They buy dead trees in Oregon and Northern California specializing in walnut slabs & figured maples. I stopped in and was blown away by the selection. They post all of their slabs and billets on-line and ship everywhere. I picked up a couple pieces of stuff I haven't been able to find out east: a billet of curly maple, curly black walnut and spalted maple. They ship everywhere and list every piece of wood for sale on-line. Check it out. Really neat stuff.


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

oh - they also have mrytle wood which, i believe, is only indiginous to the Oregon coast.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

They have some pretty good looking wood, but you can get the same thing from a few of the guys on here for way cheaper. Check out "Sawmill NC", I have gotten some AWESOME spalted maple from him that is just as nice, if not nicer for way under what Goby is charging. Also, "Oregonburls" is pretty much a one stop shop for beautifully figured Walnut Maple, Madrone burl and whatever his flavor of the month is,haha. Most of his stuff is burl woods but I'm sure he has some "regular" wood. Both of these guys will make your purchasing experience a great one. They kinda make it feel more personal as they will cut you just about any size you want. I think Greg at Oregonburls loves to talk about wood and he will prolly encourage you to call him,haha.

Zeke


----------



## awoodnut (Sep 25, 2009)

I like them both. I am in Oregon and I am always looking for new places to get good lumber. Thanks for the heads up I will check them both out when I am in the area.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I know Art, the owner at Gobys. He is a fair guy that runs a fair business, that seems hard to beat these days. You may also check out Gilmers, he has some crazy stuff there.


----------

